
How I take notes in workplace - tanin
https://tanin.nanakorn.com/main/2019/11/29/how-i-take-notes-in-workplace.html
======
notmainacct
I write notes in bullet form in a work-specific private github repo of
Markdown files.

Each daily file is named by date as mm-dd-yy.Rmd with the following info

# Date: xx/xx/xx

## Time in/Time out

## Log * Task 1 * Task 2 * Subtask

## Notes * Note 1

I've changed a bunch of stuff around like folders for each year/month, but
keeping it in raw text files within a folder directory keeps things organized,
and grep-able for searching. My log folder is also within my workspace folder
for where folders for other projects live so I can easily open up today's work
file with vim in a new tab when I'm working.

The Github repo is mainly to keep me synced between different computers I have
to work from between working from home and on different office computers, and
also so I own my own log of workplace interactions in case I need to report a
list of interactions to HR (which I have had to do multiple times, and has
saved my ass).

As for why I'm using R-flavored markdown instead of standard markdown, is that
I've found that there are a bunch of standards for markdown that use the *.md
extension, and that R markdown gives me good, consistent highlighting, code
snippets, functionality with pandoc, and has its own separate extension.

~~~
tanin
Keeping notes as raw text files synced to git is really the easiest way to
keep notes forever. I've tried multiple note apps like evernote and etc.
Somehow I never really port notes to the next platform

------
PretzelFisch
I used to try taking notes on paper but I could never keep up. Now each
meeting is a onenote page for the project and my todo's end up in asana for me
to track, prioritize and assign. Benefits are when the meeting is over record
keeping is done, as an added plus everything is searchable.

~~~
tanin
I agree. Taking "minutes" of meeting doesn't work well for me either. It's too
much info with too much writing.

